# New guy; Pippo



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

:roll: had to have him lol. he's TINY though. needs to grow lol.
i hope he holds on this time! :evil: not like Cola, that got columnaris 

named him Pippo... dunno why haha
superdelta multicolor marble... or something like that ha
stay tuned for better pics... plastic bags make em foggy.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ thanks  he just ate some dinner and he's following my finger around already!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

I can see why you had to have him!  Very, very pretty.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Neelie said:


> ^^ thanks  he just ate some dinner and he's following my finger around already!


ROFL LOL :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

What a stunning male!!!!!! You're soooo lucky to have him.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^ thanks guys. he's very very young. a real dwarf compared to my old guys, and already very aggressive towards his reflection lol. he needs to go beside one of my more fiesty fellows...

an absolute cutie to me though. says hello, makes contact and swims up and down happily for foooooood  very sweet lil boy.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I got pip and you got pippo, 
my pip is hug compared to my other guys, 
pippo is wittle and cute, 
but I love your new guy, i have always wanted a sd


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

hes very pretty


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! Great find.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love his coloring


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks much  yeah the shop wasnt really due any nice bettas but the manager took me by the hand and led my to a lil corner tank and showed me this lad... so i said "cool, pack him up there will ya" lol. 
he's really a friendly fish with lots of energy. very alert  i think he may have parasites though, as his poop is very stringy... im reckoning it could be stress though. arrived in ireland yesterday, now i bought him... poor fellow


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow Ireland? thats cool i didnt know that any bettas can survive ove in such a cold place


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> wow Ireland? thats cool i didnt know that any bettas can survive ove in such a cold place


:lol: :lol: :lol: well the fish need the heaters here like the ppl do too haha. most of the bettas in ireland come from the UK. some very good breeders there. i do have a source here that gets bettas from singapore every now and again. but so far i havent had any luck (nothing special  ) all my fish are from the UK ;-) 3 of them found by coincidence and 2 ordered.

@mysquishy; thanks


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Very pretty! ^^


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's so adorable. 

Congrats.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I love him!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

that is just amazing but i see what you mean.=D


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow 0.0 that is a gorgeous boy you have there... you are one lucky ducky to have found him


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks guys  he's a very happy fish! all settled in and eating and happy. thank god. im in the process of moving house so i hope he stays happy. i have a doc thread up bout the moving lol. should be fun... :-(


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

new pics!  he brightened up a good bit. he's so small compared to the others in the divider lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG HE'S ADORABLE! He is an amazing find! :nicefish:


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I want him! He is so lovely! good luck with the move! I hope it goes well for you and him


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

:] HES AWWDORABLE!!!!!!!! Seeing all these beautiful bettas makes me want to go to the petstore and get another betta.....xD Alexander would be like.... I got replaced!! XD What petstore did you get him from?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks guys. he's doing great anyways. ghost is not happy bout the new neighbor but i cant change it so he'll have to manage. tough luck lol. 

^^ i got him from a chain store called petmania. biggest in ireland id say. they are excellent. all animals from rabbits to chickens to fish to reptiles of all sizes. and i have never seen a single bit of dirt in or out the animal hounsings... its scary how clean and happy everything is.

they do get their ick and finrot from time to time but treat it straight away and their fish are all quite stunning. incl the maritime and cold water.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

im sure ye remember this lil guy! well, he used to be super delta, BUT now he's a full HM :-D he did his stretching exercises clearly and now he's a big boy!

ill try get better ones... he sees his reflection on the back and i can only shoot pics from his rear LOL


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, he is stunning! Love the distribution of his colors! Handsome little man!


----------

